# Norovirus in Grand Canyon



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Always a good time


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Proper hand washing & sanitation - because good times are for sharing, intestinal disorders are not.

Sooo.... WASH YOUR GODDAM HANDS BEFORE COMING INTO THE KITCHEN AND AFTER USING THE GROOVER!!!


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

We were surrounded by sick trips. Thankfully we had good camp hygiene.


----------



## coult45 (May 14, 2020)

The ol' Cat-cow... ranger Tyler had some hilarious nicknames for Noro, anyone care to share their favorite?


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

Sounds like some shitty trips.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

I'd bet some of the rapids were a real crapshoot


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep, nothing more fun on a 2 plus week long trip than projectile vomiting and the shots. Lovely. Practice basic sanitation everyone.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

The shits. I friggin hate spell check.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

jamesthomas said:


> The shits. I friggin hate spell check.


It's called "auto incorrect"..


----------



## Idaho_ski_bum (Jun 22, 2018)

Good luck in the big ditch Carvedog. Watch out for sicky-poo


----------



## nervouswater (Jun 3, 2008)

#buttstuff


----------



## Village Lightsmith (Jul 14, 2021)

There is no reason, no excuse, for not washing/sterilizing your hands. I've spent most of my 75 years on a farm, dealing with sewage or working in a municipal waste facility, subject to deep contact with every virus and bacteria available. Wash and sterilize your _hands, arms, face and fingernails_. Hand washing utensils and microbicide is a must for every toilet. For laundry, carry a plumber's helper/toilet plunger, the old red rubber kind. That, soap, a 5 - 7 gallon plastic bucket, and good bactericide for clothing will save a world of misery that concentrates itself in a few days. The varied kinds of dysentery are still killers the whole world around, even today. A scalding rinse of the eating utensils is time and fuel well spent in addition to the above. There's a reason we call it "aseptic technique"; there's a few billion reasons why we practice it daily ... yes, hourly, even continually. We're on a mission; if it's a single lonesome microbe in our camp, it's gonna _DIE!_


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

WASH YOUR DICK BEATERS!!!......or bush wackers


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

A plumber told me the worst thing for my septic tank is antibacterial soap... just sayin


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

When you set up your hand wash station, be sure to add a small amount of bleach. Not as much as you'd use for washing dishes. All you want to do is get an effective kill of anything currently in the water. Let it sit to get the kill, and it's OK if the chlorine dissipates over time. You don't need to maintain killing power, but you don't want to rinse your clean hands with water that's potentially a vector for bacteria or, especially, a virus.

If you're a kayaker and, like me, think that smiling makes paddling easier and more fun.... smile with our mouth closed.


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

I'll resurect my posts from last year as food for thought.

Did some research on Noro and only 12 of the little copies are enough to put you under. At the height of an infection around 3-5 days only 1-gram feces (28.3 grams per ounce) can produce *100 billion* copies of the virus (look down to the Clinical Features in the link below). I could not find any estimates of what's stored up in vomit, but it has to be way up there also. I searched without finding any info if virus can be excreted in urine so can't correlate every soul required to pee in the river and what that might add to the drama. Pukeing into the river between camps probably adds to the viral load. One thing to remember on any trip the further downstream you are, the number of herd animals (humans) above you increase. Oh, on a full-on outbreak on a river does everybody pull in their drag bag and enjoy a nice river wetted cool one up to their mouth? One would hope that dilution is the solution to pollution or in this case virus

Updated Norovirus Outbreak Management and Disease Prevention Guidelines
www.cdc.gov

On a full-on outbreak, I am willing to bet normally non swimmers are diving in to rinse/wash and cool off their bung hole, whether or not soap in the water is allowed.


----------



## Rafter Larry (Aug 10, 2021)

jamesthomas said:


> Yep, nothing more fun on a 2 plus week long trip than projectile vomiting and the shots. Lovely. Practice basic sanitation everyone.


5 dollars for anyone who can hit the groover from 10 feet away. 😲


----------

